# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto INTRA senza registrazione al VIES

## realconero13

Buongiorno a tutti, ho letto diversi post in merito e vi chiedo un consiglio professionale: malgrado le info che ho inoltrato ai miei clienti, uno di loro ha effettuato a marzo 2011 un acquisto di merce da fornitore francese senza addebito dell'iva ma senza essere iscritto al vies.
Il fornitore francese mi ha comunicato l'impossibilità di rettificare la fattura.
Adesso come devo comportarmi?
Avete suggerimenti su come dovrei fare per "rispettare" la norma a questo punto o come "potrei" fare per limitare i danni (sanzioni ecc.)??
In futuro è lecita la fatturazione dal fornitore francese con esposizione dell'iva magari non indicando nei dati del mio cliente la partita iva?
Vi prospetto questa soluzione per il futuro perchè il mio cliente è in esenzione iva nel 2010 e esenzione parziale nel 2011, quindi trattandosi di acquisti intra sporadici è più la spesa che il guadagno....
Grazie a tutti

----------


## ergo3

> Buongiorno a tutti, ho letto diversi post in merito e vi chiedo un consiglio professionale: malgrado le info che ho inoltrato ai miei clienti, uno di loro ha effettuato a marzo 2011 un acquisto di merce da fornitore francese senza addebito dell'iva ma senza essere iscritto al vies.
> Il fornitore francese mi ha comunicato l'impossibilità di rettificare la fattura.
> Adesso come devo comportarmi?
> Avete suggerimenti su come dovrei fare per "rispettare" la norma a questo punto o come "potrei" fare per limitare i danni (sanzioni ecc.)??
> In futuro è lecita la fatturazione dal fornitore francese con esposizione dell'iva magari non indicando nei dati del mio cliente la partita iva?
> Vi prospetto questa soluzione per il futuro perchè il mio cliente è in esenzione iva nel 2010 e esenzione parziale nel 2011, quindi trattandosi di acquisti intra sporadici è più la spesa che il guadagno....
> Grazie a tutti

  Il fornitore DEVE emettere una nota di addebito per l'importo dell'IVA in base all'aliquota francese e NON inserire negli intrastat l'operazione. Sarebbe lui in difetto perchè l'operatore cedente prima di rendere non imponibile la cessione deve accertarsi della validità della P.IVA del cessionario tramite il VIES. 
PEr il futuro, acquisti nella sfera privata sono possibili. Chiaramente io non li registrerei in quanto la norma che disciplina l'autorizzazione per soggetti passivi ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie è, appunto, un'autorizzazzione ad effettuare l'operazione non a richiedere la non imponibilità (che nel tuo coso a poco gioverebbe in quanto la % di detraibilità è 0.

----------


## realconero13

Perfetto ti ringrazio.
Solo una cosa: se il fornitore francese non mi vuole emettere la nota di addebito per l'importo dell'IVA che faccio??

----------


## pikkio

Sembra la stessa cosa che è capitata (_rectius_ che ha fatto!) uno dei miei, un bell'acquisto in GB di un bilico di pietre per rivestimenti, senza iva ovviamente e senza avere l'iscrizione al VIES. 
Il fornitore inglese cade dalle nuvole perchè per lui il mio cliente era soggetto passivo Ce, e pare che nessuno li abbia informati circa il cambiamento di "regime autorizzativo" in italia.... non so, certe volte mi sembra di vivere su marte. 
Pure io penso che l'inglese ben poco farà.... e quindi??? 
Qui non è che possa non registrare l'acquisto, fosse un sw o qualche altra piccolezza, ma un bilico di pietra che tra l'altro pare abbia già ancoe venduto. 
Integrazione della fattura e indetraibilità dell'iva relativa (quindi la pago in italia) - attesa dell'addebito di iva inglese (quindi la ripago) - probabile sanzione art. 11 dlgs 471, questo ho letto in giro  :Confused:

----------


## shailendra

> Sembra la stessa cosa che è capitata (_rectius_ che ha fatto!) uno dei miei, un bell'acquisto in GB di un bilico di pietre per rivestimenti, senza iva ovviamente e senza avere l'iscrizione al VIES. 
> Il fornitore inglese cade dalle nuvole perchè per lui il mio cliente era soggetto passivo Ce, e pare che nessuno li abbia informati circa il cambiamento di "regime autorizzativo" in italia.... non so, certe volte mi sembra di vivere su marte. 
> Pure io penso che l'inglese ben poco farà.... e quindi??? 
> Qui non è che possa non registrare l'acquisto, fosse un sw o qualche altra piccolezza, ma un bilico di pietra che tra l'altro pare abbia già ancoe venduto. 
> Integrazione della fattura e indetraibilità dell'iva relativa (quindi la pago in italia) - attesa dell'addebito di iva inglese (quindi la ripago) - probabile sanzione art. 11 dlgs 471, questo ho letto in giro

  Io in un caso come questo registrerei la fattura normalmente come tutti gli acquisti Ue. Poi manderei subito la raccomandata per iscrivere al VIES il mio cliente. Penso che la sostanza debba valere più della forma. Al limite si pagherà una multa per il ritardo nell'iscrizione al VIES, ma che il cliente sia un soggetto passivo e non un privato non penso sia difficile dimostrarlo.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...Integrazione della fattura e indetraibilità dell'iva relativa (quindi la pago in italia) - attesa dell'addebito di iva inglese (quindi la ripago) - probabile sanzione art. 11 dlgs 471, questo ho letto in giro

  Comportamento formalmente corretto, e direi anche eticamente. Tutti i clienti sono stati adeguatamente informati, tutti se ne fregano, che paghino la loro incuria  :Cool:

----------


## Marelli1980

> Comportamento formalmente corretto, e direi anche eticamente. Tutti i clienti sono stati adeguatamente informati, tutti se ne fregano, che paghino la loro incuria

  mi piace   :Smile:  
ma purtroppo il lavoro del commercialista è pur sempre quello di difendere, dove può, il cliente

----------


## pikkio

> mi piace   
> ma purtroppo il lavoro del commercialista è pur sempre quello di difendere, dove può, il cliente

  Difendere però non vuol dire giustificare. 
Perchè poi (se facessi come suggerito da shailendra) oggi il cliente è tutto contento ed ancora una volta ha la conferma che le regole in Italia sono fatte per i furbi, ma domani quando magari invece lo "pettinano" per bene con una verifica intra o della dogana (e qui da me, in zona di confine Italo Svizzero la cosa capita un giorno si e l'altro pure) viene comunque a lamentarsi da me dicendo che è colpa mia, che avrei dovuto avvertirlo prima ecc ecc ecc. 
Lo so come funziona, ormai sono vaccinato.

----------


## Niccolò

> Difendere però non vuol dire giustificare...

  Parole sante! 
Le ultime giustificazioni che ho preso per buone sono quelle che mi scriveva la mamma quando rientravo a scuola dopo qualche giorno di malattia (e mi fermo alla terza media, già al liceo avevano perso valore  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## stsimar

Io ho un problema analogo per un acquisto on-line.  
Solamente il mio dubbio è: l'operazione è stata effettuata il 1 Febbraio 2011, quindo prima dell'entrata in vigore del nuovo elenco. 
Secondo voi è corretto trattarlo ancora con reverse charge ed inviare l'intrastat del trimestre?

----------


## shailendra

> Io ho un problema analogo per un acquisto on-line.  
> Solamente il mio dubbio è: l'operazione è stata effettuata il 1 Febbraio 2011, quindo prima dell'entrata in vigore del nuovo elenco. 
> Secondo voi è corretto trattarlo ancora con reverse charge ed inviare l'intrastat del trimestre?

  Prima del 28 febbraio si poteva operare liberamente in ambito Ue, quindi non ci sono problemi in questo caso.

----------


## ergo3

> Prima del 28 febbraio si poteva operare liberamente in ambito Ue, quindi non ci sono problemi in questo caso.

  HAi ragione ma non sono d'accordo con la data dell'28 febbraio. La data di riferimento è quella in cui sono terminate le operazioni di aggiornamento del VIES che, per rendere più facile la vita agli operatori IT nonchè ai loro consulenti, CREDO sia del 24/2.  Spero comunquye che, visto il CASINO (concedetemelo) creato da questa operazione assolutamente gestita in _malo modo_ e maldestramente (da dilettanti), eventuali operazioni a ridosso del 24-28 febbraio ina ssenza di iscrizione al VIES, saranno tollerate. 
MA come si fa a sentirsi orgogliosi di essere italiani? Proprio non riesco a trovare risposta.

----------


## forstmeier

*VIES* 
La cosa mi incuriosisce parecchio. Come al solito le cose semplici vengono proposte in maniera poco trasparente nel senso che mancano semplicemente esempi per l'applicazione pratica. 
Personalmente ho inviato via e-mail richieste di informazione in merito alle CCIA di 3 paesi EU. Quello che interessa qui è la conformità ! 
saluti, 
.

----------


## stsimar

Ma l'Intra verrà accettato dalla procedura? 
Inoltre, nel modello per gli acquisti di beni non viene riportato il periodo della fattura. Non è che si incorre nel rischio di controlli?

----------


## stsimar

Chiedo consiglio visto che è l'utlimo giorno. 
E' corretto inviare il modello INTRA del primo trimestre per l'unica operazione effettuata il 1 Febbraio 2011 dal soggetto non iscritto vies con partita IVA ante 31/05/2010? Tra l'altro per il soggetto si tratterebbe del primo e unico INTRA. 
L'Agenzia non mi ha dato risposte in merito. 
Qualcuno ha risolto un problema simile?

----------


## shailendra

> Chiedo consiglio visto che è l'utlimo giorno. 
> E' corretto inviare il modello INTRA del primo trimestre per l'unica operazione effettuata il 1 Febbraio 2011 dal soggetto non iscritto vies con partita IVA ante 31/05/2010? Tra l'altro per il soggetto si tratterebbe del primo e unico INTRA. 
> L'Agenzia non mi ha dato risposte in merito. 
> Qualcuno ha risolto un problema simile?

  Quale è il problema? Mi sembra scontato che debba presentare Intra: in base a quale considerazione ti viene il dubbio?

----------


## stsimar

Che invierò un INTRA per un soggetto al primo invio non autorizzato VIES e che non ha chiesto autorizzazioni in quanto non effettuerà altre operazioni (spero). 
Non vorrei venissero fuori controlli particolari.

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao, vi allego la risposta ad un quesito simile pubblicata su L'esperto Risponde del sole 24 ore.

----------


## shailendra

> ciao, vi allego la risposta ad un quesito simile pubblicata su L'esperto Risponde del sole 24 ore.

  Non tieni in considerazione che nel caso in oggetto l'acquisto è stato effettuato il 1° febbraio, quando non c'era obbligo di iscrizione al VIES. Quindi l'Intra deve essere fatto.

----------


## pikkio

> ciao, vi allego la risposta ad un quesito simile pubblicata su L'esperto Risponde del sole 24 ore.

  Quello che ho scritto io pochi messaggi fa in questo stesso 3D l'ho preso (anche) da articoli del Sole 24 ore. Quello che mi fa dubitare molte volte delle risposte fornite nell'inserto che Tu ci hai allegato è che magari qualche giorno prima o dopo la risposta, sul quotidiano si leggono articoli che la pensano in modo opposto, o quantomeno differente, rispetto alla risposta fornita.... 
cmq, per l'ultima questione la penso come shailendra, il 1' febbraio valeva tutto. mentre invece per un acquisto fatto oggi senza VIES, continuo a pensarla come ho scritto...

----------


## realconero13

Buongiorno, incredibile ma il fornitore francese mi ha mandato nota di credito a storno della fattura originariamente emessa senza iva e mi ha rifatturato l'operazione con iva francese!!a questo punto non devo fare più l'intra o mi sbaglio??

----------


## Marelli1980

> Buongiorno, incredibile ma il fornitore francese mi ha mandato nota di credito a storno della fattura originariamente emessa senza iva e mi ha rifatturato l'operazione con iva francese!!a questo punto non devo fare più l'intra o mi sbaglio??

  è corretto. è come se l'acquisto fosse stato fatto da un privato

----------


## Marelli1980

> ciao, vi allego la risposta ad un quesito simile pubblicata su L'esperto Risponde del sole 24 ore.

  volevo fare una considerazione:
ma tutta la riforma iva e l'armonizzazione dal 2010 non era stata fatta proprio per evitare di chiedere a rimborso l'iva pagata in stati UE??
e adesso cambiano tutto di nuovo e si rischia di dover usare ancora maggiormente lo strumento del rimborso?
ha ragione pikkio .. sembra di vivere su marte!

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> volevo fare una considerazione:
> ma tutta la riforma iva e l'armonizzazione dal 2010 non era stata fatta proprio per evitare di chiedere a rimborso l'iva pagata in stati UE??
> e adesso cambiano tutto di nuovo e si rischia di dover usare ancora maggiormente lo strumento del rimborso?
> ha ragione pikkio .. sembra di vivere su marte!

  Io ho sempre pensato che il rimborso per l'IVA pagata in uno stato UE si possa chiedere solo per quelle operazioni territorialmente rilevanti nel paese UE (alberghi, ristoranti, consulenze su immobili siti in UE ecc....)   :Confused:   http://www.ipsoa.it/Opinione/Fisco/a...05680_art.aspx

----------


## Marelli1980

> Io ho sempre pensato che il rimborso per l'IVA pagata in uno stato UE si possa chiedere solo per quelle operazioni territorialmente rilevanti nel paese UE (alberghi, ristoranti, consulenze su immobili siti in UE ecc....)    Ipsoa Fisco: La richiesta di rimborso dell'Iva estera: modalit pratiche

  iva assolta in altri stati europei

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> iva assolta in altri stati europei

  Non ho capito la tua risposta, scusami ma mi interessa l'argomento

----------


## Marelli1980

> Non ho capito la tua risposta, scusami ma mi interessa l'argomento

  ho letto l'articolo ipsoa che elenca determinate casistiche. ho pensato che intendessi che il rimborso va fatto solo per quelle casistiche. che sappia io, e comunque letto in una circolare, il rimborso può fatto in tutti i casi B2B in cui l'iva è assolta nel paese comunitario. nel caso acquisto senza iscrizione al vies dove sembrerebbe che l'iva vada assoltà nel paese comunitario, perchè non potrei chiedere il rimborso?

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> ho letto l'articolo ipsoa che elenca determinate casistiche. ho pensato che intendessi che il rimborso va fatto solo per quelle casistiche. che sappia io, e comunque letto in una circolare, il rimborso può fatto in tutti i casi B2B in cui l'iva è assolta nel paese comunitario. nel caso acquisto senza iscrizione al vies dove sembrerebbe che l'iva vada assoltà nel paese comunitario, perchè non potrei chiedere il rimborso?

  
Per me il rimborso lo puoi chiedere solo per i casi in cui la regola ti dice che l'IVA va assolta nel paese UE.
io per esempio ho ricevuto una fattura per consulenze legali da un avvocato francese e nella fattura c'era l'IVA locale.
Questo tipo di prestazioni è territorialmente rilevante in Italia, non ci doveva essere l'IVA. Tuttavia il francese non è iscritto al VIES e mio malgrado neanche io.
Secondo il mio commercialista potevo chiedere il rimborso. 
Secondo me no: devo pagare la fattura con IVA locale, non considerare la fattura nei movimenti IVA ma solo in contabilità generale.
Non posso chiedere il rimborso perchè quando compili la richiesta devi indicare, tra le varie cose, i beni o servizi per i quali chiedi il rimborso attraverso l'indicazione di un codice che trovi in una tabella  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...3c9fc065cef0e8 
come puoi vedere la tabella contiene solo i codici relativi alle eccezioni all'articolo 7.
nel mio caso non posso chiedere il rimborso per consulenza legale, non c'è il codice e non c'è perchè questa prestazione è territorialmente rilevante in Italia.
Ci sono codici per prestazioni che sono territorialmente rilevanti in UE, come alberghi ristoranti ecc...
Quindi, secondo me, posso chiedere il rimborso solo quando agisco come soggetto passivo IVA in operazioni per cui è espressamete previsto che l'imposta venga assolta in UE, non per quelle per le quali dovrei assolvere l'imposta in Italia ma che per vari motivi (errori, non iscrirzione al VIES...) hanno l'ndicazione dell'IVA locale. 
Questo è il mio pensiero di profano.  :Smile:

----------


## Marelli1980

> Per me il rimborso lo puoi chiedere solo per i casi in cui la regola ti dice che l'IVA va assolta nel paese UE.
> io per esempio ho ricevuto una fattura per consulenze legali da un avvocato francese e nella fattura c'era l'IVA locale.
> Questo tipo di prestazioni è territorialmente rilevante in Italia, non ci doveva essere l'IVA. Tuttavia il francese non è iscritto al VIES e mio malgrado neanche io.
> Secondo il mio commercialista potevo chiedere il rimborso. 
> Secondo me no: devo pagare la fattura con IVA locale, non considerare la fattura nei movimenti IVA ma solo in contabilità generale.
> Non posso chiedere il rimborso perchè quando compili la richiesta devi indicare, tra le varie cose, i beni o servizi per i quali chiedi il rimborso attraverso l'indicazione di un codice che trovi in una tabella  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...3c9fc065cef0e8 
> come puoi vedere la tabella contiene solo i codici relativi alle eccezioni all'articolo 7.
> nel mio caso non posso chiedere il rimborso per consulenza legale, non c'è il codice e non c'è perchè questa prestazione è territorialmente rilevante in Italia.
> Ci sono codici per prestazioni che sono territorialmente rilevanti in UE, come alberghi ristoranti ecc...
> ...

  una cosa è quello che dice l'agenzia delle entrate. una cosa è quello che dice la legge. a mio parere, leggendo anche la direttiva europea, lo si può fare.
l'unico punto da interpretare è l'art. 4 della direttiva (qui) nel momento in cui recita: "La presente direttiva non si applica:
a)agli importi dell'IVA che, conformemente alla legislazione
dello Stato membro di rimborso, sono stati indebitamente fatturati"
indebitamente fatturati che cosa vuol dire? è considerato indebito ricevere una fattura con iva se la legge mi dice che devo fare così? (sempre se così bisogna fare per i non iscritti al vies - io ancora non ho visto niente di certo)
o indebito è inteso che -ad esempio- l'iva è stata addebitata erroneamente per altri motivi?
ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.
ma comunque la legge (art. 38-bis1) dice: "I soggetti passivi stabiliti nel territorio  dello  Stato  che  hanno assolto l'imposta in un altro Stato membro in relazione a beni e servizi ivi acquistati o importati, possono chiederne il rimborso a detto  Stato  membro presentando un'istanza all'Agenzia delle entrate  tramite  apposito  portale elettronico."
sembra ricomprenda tutte le casistiche in cui pago l'iva all'estero.
ma se così non fosse, per la normativa iva in cui tale imposta è pagata dal consumatore finale, perchè l'imprenditore che paga l'iva 8in questo caso all'estero) non la potrebbe avere indietro dato che non la deve pagare lui? si avrebbe una doppia imposizione di iva. cosa che, se non sbaglio, è vieteta anche a livello europeo tra gli stati membri.
per finire. la lista dei codici da indicare per l'effettuazione del rimborso è stata fatta prima del vies. e potrebbe essere modificata.
questo è quello che penso..
poi magari mi sbaglio ...

----------


## Giusy81

Buongiorno, mi riallaccio a questo post perchè il mio caso è simile ma visto al contrario...il mio cliente ha venduto merce (senza addebitare l'iva) ad una ditta francese ma lui non è iscritto al VIES.....e lo scopro solo un mese dopo!!!!come devo comportarmi con questa fattura? devo fare una nota di credito per la fattura errata e riemetterla con l'iva? help-me  :Confused:

----------


## Marelli1980

> Buongiorno, mi riallaccio a questo post perchè il mio caso è simile ma visto al contrario...il mio cliente ha venduto merce (senza addebitare l'iva) ad una ditta francese ma lui non è iscritto al VIES.....e lo scopro solo un mese dopo!!!!come devo comportarmi con questa fattura? devo fare una nota di credito per la fattura errata e riemetterla con l'iva? help-me

  credo debba fare una nota di debito di sola Iva (art 26 - dpr 633/72) e riliquidare l'iva del mese o trimestre pagando l'Iva con ravvedimento.

----------


## Giusy81

Ma il fatto di nn essere iscritto nell'elenco vies cosa comporta? ed inoltre se emetto la nota di debito per l'iva non devo compilare il modello intra per questa vendita giusto?

----------


## Marelli1980

> Ma il fatto di nn essere iscritto nell'elenco vies cosa comporta? ed inoltre se emetto la nota di debito per l'iva non devo compilare il modello intra per questa vendita giusto?

  in realtà la situazione non è chiara. per chè la legge dice che chi intende fare un'operazione intracomunitaria si deve iscrivere al vies e deve essere autorizzato. ma non dice cosa succede se non ha l'autorizzazione e la compie lo stesso ..  si presume che debba essere trattato come soggetto privato, ergo con addebito di iva e non redazione dell'intrastat.
tra l'altro il vies servirebbe solo per gli acquisti intracomunitari di beni come
definiti dall'art. 38 del dl 331/93 e per le cessioni intracomunitarie di beni, come definite dall'art. 41 del dl 331/93. mi sembrerebbe che l'estensione ai servizi è solo ipotetica. ma non menzionata dalla legge. lo si fa solo perché dal primo gennaio le prestazioni generiche dei servizi (art. 7-ter) sono trattate come le cessioni o gli acquisiti di beni..
a mio avviso c'è bisogno di più chiarezza dal legislatore... ma mi astengo dal commentare .. :P

----------


## michelag

Scusate se riprendo l'argomento, ma non essendo chiara la normativa vorrei una conferma da qualcuno di voi. 
Un cliente deve emettere fattura per prestazione di servizi ad una società con sede in Inghilterra, è necessaria l'iscrizione nell'elenco Vies non trattandosi di cessione di beni?  :Confused:  
Grazie....

----------


## paolo1953

> Il fornitore DEVE emettere una nota di addebito per l'importo dell'IVA in base all'aliquota francese e NON inserire negli intrastat l'operazione. Sarebbe lui in difetto perchè l'operatore cedente prima di rendere non imponibile la cessione deve accertarsi della validità della P.IVA del cessionario tramite il VIES. 
> PEr il futuro, acquisti nella sfera privata sono possibili. Chiaramente io non li registrerei in quanto la norma che disciplina l'autorizzazione per soggetti passivi ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie è, appunto, un'autorizzazzione ad effettuare l'operazione non a richiedere la non imponibilità (che nel tuo coso a poco gioverebbe in quanto la % di detraibilità è 0.

  
Salve a tutti,
Un mio cliente professionista (geometra iscritto all'albo e con partita IVA) mi ha portato una fattura di acquisto di batteria per notebook emessa di una ditta con sede in Inghilterra (valore  44,90 IVA inglese  8,98).
La fattura è emessa in lingua italiana e continene la partita IVA del mio cliente (che non è però iscritto nel VIES) e l'addebito dell'IVA inglese al 20%.
Come devo comportarmi in questo caso specifico?
Avrei pensato di considerarlo acquisto privato, dato che l'IVA estera risulterebbe comunque non detraibile, evitando anche di fare l'iscrizione nel VIES che sarebbe, comunque, tardiva.
Potreste darmi una "dritta"?

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve a tutti,
> Un mio cliente professionista (geometra iscritto all'albo e con partita IVA) mi ha portato una fattura di acquisto di batteria per notebook emessa di una ditta con sede in Inghilterra (valore  44,90 IVA inglese  8,98).
> La fattura è emessa in lingua italiana e continene la partita IVA del mio cliente (che non è però iscritto nel VIES) e l'addebito dell'IVA inglese al 20%.
> Come devo comportarmi in questo caso specifico?
> Avrei pensato di considerarlo acquisto privato, dato che l'IVA estera risulterebbe comunque non detraibile, evitando anche di fare l'iscrizione nel VIES che sarebbe, comunque, tardiva.
> Potreste darmi una "dritta"?

  Sono sicuro che poco tempo fa avevo già letto la stessa domanda. Non ricordo se ho risposto.
(nella sezione 'Visualizza Messaggi forum' non è più indicato chi ha iniziato la discussione o Post cosa che rende più difficile la ricerca) 
Iva = Costo.
Acquisto privato evidentemente. 
saluti,

----------

